# Philip Chenique of Atemi Ryu Jujitsu



## Mr. President (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anyone know who that is? Heard of him? Studied with him? Know if he's legit? Does anyone know the school?

He's the head instructor of Atemi Ryu Jujitsu and this is the page: Atemi Ju-Jitsu :: Atemi-Ryu Ju-Jitsu :: Instructors


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 1, 2014)

Replied to in your other (FMA) thread to avoid having the same conversations in different places.


----------

